# Used wood



## asmith (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi, 

does anyone know where I can get a hold of old wood (from old furniture, train sleepers, construction etc...)? In Australia you can go to your local tip and take some home for free or for a very cheap price. Is there some place similar in Portugal (near Porto would be ideal)?

Thanks

Andy

PS: If it helps, the wood is for DIY craft/creative projects. Ideally I would like to build my decking out of reclaimed wood.


----------



## Petajane (May 26, 2013)

I'd love to know that too! Any reusable stuff!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Porto there's an architectural scrapyard on the road from airport to A28 sorry don't know number but if you follow Arrivals road directly in front of terminal ignore A3 signs just passed where coaches park exit onto a roundabout take 1st exit, yard on your left about 3/4km, also at Fao Esponde very unusual place Charles Center, know a woodyard in Spain that sells old railway slleepers a friend pointed out to us recently


----------



## jockburke (Mar 16, 2013)

you might find some out by the highway.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I was under the impression that using old railway sleepers in some projects was not a good idea due to the effluent discharged from trains passing over them. OK in some places but I don't think I would want them in or around my house.


----------

